# [neues fenster]  Woher bekomme ich den Namen fürs Fenster ?



## ureich (23. Oktober 2004)

hallo,


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
function winopen(){
window.open("wa.htm"," toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,
status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=0,resizeable=0,width=800,
height=600");
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>
<a href="javascript:onClick=winopen()">Enter</a>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
 
so siehts aus. funktioniert auch wunderbar.
...aber warum hat mein neues fenster den namen " unbekanntes dokument - microsoft internet explorer"

kann mir einer sagen wo ich denn mein dokument benennen kann ?
die seite wa.htm hat einen top_frame, left_frame und main_frame .
alle frames sind benannt, die seite wa.htm (worunter alle frames sind) natürlich auch.
aber irgendwie liest "er" das nicht aus, oder ich muss den namen schon im script angeben... aber wie ?

danke euch

p.s.
ich benutze dw2004 MX


vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Oktober 2004)

Der *Titel*...das scheint es zu sein, was du meinst...den musst du im <head> einer Seite angeben.....also in _wa.html_...da wird momentan etwas stehen wie:

```
<head>
<title>unbekanntes Dokument</title>
</head>
```
...ändere das nach Belieben.


----------



## ureich (24. Oktober 2004)

@fatalus...

nunja das kenn ich natürlich.
Titel ist das richtige Wort, genau !

Irgendwie war ich wohl total verbohrt in mein Problem.
Wie geschrieben, ich habe via DW immer nen Namen (Titel) angegeben,
hatte aber nicht daran gedacht auchmal nen einfach TXT Editor zu benutzen.

-und siehe da.... da stand natürlich nur "Unbenanntes Dokument"

Manchmal sollte man sich etwas Ruhe gönnen und Abstand....  !

Noch eine kurze Frage hinterher geschoben, wie bekomme ich "Microsoft Internet Explorer"
hinter dem Titel eigentlich weg ?  Oder geht das garnicht ?  Nur mit Flash ?

danke


mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Oktober 2004)

Das bekommst du nicht weg


----------



## ureich (24. Oktober 2004)

@fatalus

ne dann halt nich, schade !

Aber eine ander Frage 

http://www.tor66.de/test/index.htm

bitte enter´n und dann den ersten Schalter betätigen.
Funktioniert wunderbar.
Dann den dritten Schalter betätigen, kann mir jemand erklären wieso ich einen horizontalen scrollbalken habe, obwohl es die gleiche tabelle ist, nur länger nicht breiter ? !
Ich bräuchte ja nur einen vertikalen scrollbalken.

Wie bekomme ich das nur hin ?

_danke_


----------



## Bubblez (25. Oktober 2004)

dieser fehler tritt ja nur im IE auf, ich hatte das auch schon 

du hast überall scrolling="no" nur im main-frame nicht, machst du das sieht man die bars nicht, man kann aber trotzdem scrollen.


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Nimm mal den DOCTYPE raus und teste es dann, ...
Ich hatte das Problem, wenn ich Frames nutze und einen DOCTYPE angebe, dann bekomme ich auch einen horizontalen Scrollbalken, warum auch immer, ...

redlama


----------



## ureich (25. Oktober 2004)

@redlama

das wars ! DANKE

Wie auch immer das da reinkommt... ich hätte es nie gewusst !
Jetzt klappt es.

Vielleicht noch Vorschläge zu meinen anderen Fragen ?

Danke


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlage, nimm den DOCTYPE (der ja immerhin einen gängigen Internetstandard aufweist) wieder rein und schmeiß statt dessen die Frames raus.
Einen Internetstandard zu nutzen ist nie verkehrt.
So wie es aussieht werden Frames früher oder später eh nicht mehr unterstützt, zumindest kann ich mir vorstellen, dass W3C sie eh bald ganz rausschmeißt.
Außerdem nutzt kaum noch einer Frames.

redlama


----------



## ureich (25. Oktober 2004)

Danke,

fragt sich nur was ich stattdessen nehmen soll.
Wenn keine Frames... was dann?
Tabellen ?
Irgendwie brauch ich ja sowas wie Frames, denn ich hab ja das top und das left background image. Nur in der mitte ändert sich was.

danke


----------



## redlama (26. Oktober 2004)

Beschäftige Dich mal mit dem Div's = <div>, die bleiben zwar nicht wie Frames stehen, können aber auch angeordnet werden.

redlama


----------

